# Best Predator Hap to Add?



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a 150 gallon with about 25 mixed peacocks and haps. I recently added a 6-7" eyebiter and he is definitely the new boss (a little worried). I do have a good size Fire Hap (6" +) and my peacocks and other haps are 4 - 5". I want to add 3 - 4 more fish to make it sufficiently crowded to decrease the potential aggression. I would like to add one more predator hap, but don't want one that will grow out much above 7 - 8" in this 150 g tank.

I love the Buccochromis Notatanias but I'm not sure how big they will get in this size of a tank and how aggressive they would be? If anybody could suggest some good alternatives, I would appreciate that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it a 72" tank? I find 18 haps and peacocks is a good number to manage aggression.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

All the big predators tend to get, well, big. Males bigger. Some of the sizes listed on this are pretty extreme, they need a big tank/ healthy situation to grow a foot or over anytime soon.

Buccochromis get big and heavy and tend to act like their size. Probably not a great idea.

Aristochromis christyi are kinda weird like compressiceps, different from other common haps, not too active or pushy usually.

Nimbochromis linni reportedly get large but are sneaky/ passive and very weirdly cool.

Nimbochromis venustus is a common very attractive fish. They can get pretty big, active, and bossy, but could be considered.


----------



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Is it a 72" tank? I find 18 haps and peacocks is a good number to manage aggression.


Thanks - it is 60 x 24 x 24.


----------



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

noki said:


> All the big predators tend to get, well, big. Males bigger. Some of the sizes listed on this are pretty extreme, they need a big tank/ healthy situation to grow a foot or over anytime soon.
> 
> Buccochromis get big and heavy and tend to act like their size. Probably not a great idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I will check out the christyi. I really love the colors on the Bucco, but will have to pass on that I guess. I also like the Hertae, but I think that gets too large and aggressive as well.

How about an Exochromis Anagenys? I know they get pretty large, but i have read that they are pretty well behaved. I have an all male tank, and the Exochromis male coloration looks great, but what about the femaie? Does she stay yellow, even if there is no male in the tank? Would having that one female in the tank be a mistake? I was thinking that the femaie may stay smaller and be less aggressive.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would stop where you're at. In my opinion, with a 60" tank youre well over stocked. I wouldn't add any fish over 8-9".


----------



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

james1983 said:


> I would stop where you're at. In my opinion, with a 60" tank youre well over stocked. I wouldn't add any fish over 8-9".


Thanks. I think you are right. I'm gong to see how it goes for the next few weeks and hopefully the new Eyebiter won't be too aggressive and they can settle into a balanced tank.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Agree with noki, Linni may be okay, Venustus may be okay as well but it's really hit and miss with them. I recently added a venustus as well and hes in the middle of the pecking order but still new to tank so time will tell.

Worst case scenario, add what you want and can always rehome if need be. Also agree that a bucco is too aggressive for a 6ft tank. Good luck!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree that a 5 foot long tank should not be too ambitious. Stick with the medium to smaller Haps.


----------



## Sweetmule (Apr 26, 2018)

If I re-home a couple and free up some space - how about an Exochromis Anagenys? I know they get pretty large, but i have read that they are pretty well behaved. I have an all male tank, and the Exochromis male coloration looks great, but what about the femaie? Does she stay yellow, even if there is no male in the tank? Would having that one female in the tank be a mistake? I was thinking that the femaie may stay smaller (maybe 8"?) and be less aggressive.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a pair of exochromis anagenys in my all male hap tank. They are 4-5 inches long and are not aggressive at all. I actually have the female in my hospital tank treating her for bloat because she was getting stressed out. Females will stay yellow but you will want to get her big to deal with all the boys and the spawning tactics.


----------

